# Tuskegee Airman Hold Last Reunion



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2005)

> They never missed a rendezvous with bombers over war-torn Europe but the Tuskegee Airmen say they've had their last formal reunion. Members of the famed Red Tail squadron, unfortunately known as much for their heritage as their skill in the air, are getting too old to stage the annual event, which this year drew dozens of the P-51 fighter pilots, support crew and friends to Orlando. Of the original 992 African American aviators who made up the 99th, 100th, 301st and 302nd Fighter Groups, only about 200 are still alive and they're in their 80s. About 50 died in the past year. The remaining members will still get to meet each year but they'll do so in conjunction with another group of younger black aviators. The Tuskegee Airmen was founded in 1972 as a way to encourage young black people to become pilots. It grew to 45 chapters throughout the country and membership was opened to include other military people, relatives of squadron members and associate members with no affiliation who shared the same goals.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Glider (Sep 1, 2005)

They were remarkable people. Hollywood couldn't have written the script and they achieved a massive amount. What always impressed me was their dignity whenever they have appeared in interviews. No bravado or dramatics, just pride, quiet confidence and dignity.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, I had the opportunity to meet one a few years ago. Nice guy and quite humble. Their record speaks for itself.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 2, 2005)

They endured quite a lot to achieve quite a record. Racism from their own side and bullets from the enemy. Were any of them ever captured? I've seen Hart's War, where two of them are shot down and captured by the Germans, but what about real life? 

They're an inspiration, not only for young black people. Well done fellas.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hart's war was kind of interesting. Not what I expected, but I did enjoy it. I don't know if any were captured or not. Good question though. Anyone?


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2005)

Eric I believe there are something like 5-6 surviving pilots of this great group in California am I correct ? When I visited Chino last I was hoping that 1-2 were going to attend when they pulled the Me 262 out for the show. Alas ........... nil

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm not sure how many are out here now. That was about 5 years ago and there were 2 or 3 at the show. They were well received and many folks went to talk to them and shake their hands. I was working the gates at the show that year a briefly got to speak to one as he was leaving.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Holmes (Sep 6, 2005)

Salute to those great pilots!
There were a movie about "Tuskegee Airmen". Anybody remeber the title? "Black Squadron" IMO.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2005)

It was called "Tuskegee Airmen"


----------



## Holmes (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I found the movie: "The Tuskegee Airmen" (from 1995). In Poland it was showed as "The black squadron" - thats why I missed the correct title.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2005)

I hate when they name them differently in different countries. It's a good movie. That one I have yet to get into my DVD collection, but will.


----------



## TheEnforcer (Jan 17, 2006)

a fine body of men

i still need to see that movie.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I met several of them at the Hawthorne airshow they had around 1992. They were always happy to answer peoples questions. Very friendly bunch of people.

When they were up next to the P40 or P51 that flew in for the show, you could see their pride!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2006)

Salute them. They did a great job and were at times not appreciated.


----------



## J. W. MILLER (Mar 29, 2006)

PALM SPRINGS CALIFORNIA AIR MUSEUM IS HOSTING A PRESENTATION BY SOME TUSKEGEE AIRMEN 4/22/06.
THE EXPLOITS OF THIS GROUP OF BRAVE AFRICAN-AMERICAN AIRMEN ARE LEGEND AND THIER SUCCESS NOTHING SHORT OF PHENOMENAL. FEW ARE STILL ALIVE TODAY, BUT SOME WILL BE HERE TO PASS ON THEIR STORIES. A FLIGHT DEMO WILL FOLLOW.


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2006)

J.W. welcome aboard ! will you be attending the show for the red-tails ?

Erich


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Met one of them years ago when one was a guest speaker at our ball.


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 13, 2006)

at the past two Rading P.A WWII weekend airshow at MAAM they always come out with about 10 guys and they also sign stuff and do some speechs


----------



## zekethemeek (Jan 7, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Hart's war was kind of interesting. Not what I expected, but I did enjoy it. I don't know if any were captured or not. Good question though. Anyone?


The following is from a post from a friend that performed at their "LAST reunion" and got to know them
Hollie Vest
The TUSKEGEE AIRMEN were the "BEST OF THE BEST"!!! They NEVER lost or had one plane shot down...EVER! The 2001 reunion was the first time that the men they protected, the 15th Air Force Heavy Bomber Crews...were reunited (along with The Buffalo Soldiers). The Tuskegee Airmen were lined up at the front of the stage as each of the Bomber Fighters passed in front of them, and shook their hand and THANKING the Tuskegee Airmen for "saving our lives". 
If you don't know their story...check out the movie with Cuba Gooding Jr., Lawrence Fishborne etc...The Tuskegee Airmen!
Their story is POWERFUL!!!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone think "The Tuskegee Airmen" did any more justice to them than "Memphis Bell" did to that crew??? They were both pretty generalized. Pearl Harbor was a stinker as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2011)

zekethemeek said:


> They NEVER lost or had one plane shot down...EVER!



Not to take anything away from them, they served their country with honor and distinction, but that is not true. Records have shown that bombers were lost.


----------

